# 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs. The Lone Wolf



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Just five days before defending his WWE Championship against Jinder Mahal at WWE Backlash, Randy Orton will face Baron Corbin on SmackDown LIVE. Will The Viper tame The Lone Wolf, or will Corbin derail Orton before his big match? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*No. 1 contenders square off ahead of title matches*​


> Both AJ Styles and Jinder Mahal are challenging for championships this Sunday at WWE Backlash, but they’ll be facing off against each other tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> The Phenomenal One is on a crusade to confirm that the blue brand truly is the house he built. That quest continues Sunday, when Styles challenges Kevin Owens for the United States Championship. Before that, Styles will square off with one of Team Blue’s fastest-rising Superstars.
> 
> ...











*Will Rusev get the WWE Title match he’s demanding?*​


> The Bulgarian Brute has refused to compete on SmackDown LIVE since being sent to Team Blue in the Superstar Shake-up. Rusev has made it clear that the only way he will step into the ring is if he receives a WWE Championship Match at Money in the Bank on June 18.
> 
> The bruiser has yet to receive an answer to his demands and declared that he is coming to SmackDown LIVE to get one from Commissioner Shane McMahon. Will Rusev get the answer he’s looking for? Or will he be packing his bags to return to Bulgaria?











*Six-Woman Tag Team Match participants make it official*​


> Tensions have been escalating in the SmackDown LIVE Women’s Division since the arrival of Charlotte Flair, who immediately established herself as the top contender to SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi. Angered by The Queen seemingly jumping them in line, the “welcoming committee” of Natalya, Carmella & Tamina joined forces to make Charlotte’s life, along with anyone who sided with her, a living hell.
> 
> The Queen has found allies in Naomi and Becky Lynch, though their partnership got off to a rocky start last week when Charlotte and the champion caused a distraction that cost The Irish Lass-Kicker her match against Natalya.
> 
> In the aftermath of the chaos, Shane McMahon put the two trios against each other at WWE Backlash in a Six-Woman Tag Team Match. Before this Sunday, however, all six Superstars will be in the ring on SmackDown LIVE to make the match official during the first-ever contract signing of its kind. Will they be able to put their names on the dotted line without coming to blows?











*The Highlight Reel, hosted by … Kevin Owens?*​


> Though Kevin Owens put a brutal cap on his rivalry with Chris Jericho two weeks ago, viscously slamming his former best friend into the ring post with a steel chair around his neck, the United States Champion does not yet seem to be done tormenting The Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rolla.
> 
> WWE.com has learned that The Highlight Reel, Jericho’s trademark talk show, will return to SmackDown LIVE tonight with a new host. The New Face of America will be taking over the reins from Jericho, leading many to wonder what other changes are in store for one of WWE’s most colorful talk shows











*The Viper takes on The Lone Wolf before WWE Backlash*​


> Randy Orton is just five days away from defending his WWE Championship against Jinder Mahal on WWE Backlash, but The Viper’s path to Chicago runs straight through Baron Corbin on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Corbin has been out to show that he can punish anyone who dares to step in his path. What better opportunity to prove himself than against the reigning WWE Champion? Will Corbin stand tall, or can The Viper tame The Lone Wolf?


Source: WWE.com


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Ru Ru!

:rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Can SDL rise above RAW this week. It'll be a lot tougher than the last few weeks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

A contract signing for the six divas tag match. Yeah, that'll end well. 

Still it is my favorite program on the show at the moment.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

My man Jinder Mahal gonna' pin AJ Styles


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Seeing Jinder's face alongside AJ's is just as bad as seeing Ellsworth's.

Will watch for Rusev & Owens, the rest will be shit.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Randy Orton and Baron Corbin have a match to determine who is the most boring.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Jinder will get the win by the help of Kevin Owens or the Bollywood Boyz.

Randy will get the win with distraction from Sami Zayn just to protect Corbin.(same thing they did before Wrestlemania)

Shane or Bryan will tell Rusev that he needs to earn it and put him in match at Backlash or put him against Sami next week or something.

That is what I think will happen.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*



Moho Hwoarang said:


> Jinder will get the win by the help of Kevin Owens or the Bollywood Boyz.
> 
> Randy will get the win with distraction from Sami Zayn just to protect Corbin.(same thing they did before Wrestlemania)
> 
> ...


Mojo Rawley needs an opponent. Just sayin'


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*



redban said:


> Mojo Rawley needs an opponent. Just sayin'


Yeah maybe him or I also remembered that Harper doesn't have a match on the card,too.

Harper is more realistic so I hope it is him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Rusev :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Orton vs Corbin... my reaction :vincecry


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

It looks like an average Smackdown on paper.

That contract signing isn't enticing at all. There are some really awful possibilities in the women's match at Backlash.

Rusev on Smackdown should be interesting.

Aj vs Jinder will be a good test to see where Jinder stands.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

- Will Randy Orton be able to vanquish Baron Corbin after coming off his 2 recent losses?
- What does Kevin Owens have to say as the host of the Highlight Reel?
- Will Rusev receive a world title opportunity once he returns tonight?
- Will the alliance of Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, and Naomi be strong enough to defeat the Welcoming Committee?
- Will Shinsuke Nakamura continue to steal Dolph Ziggler's spotlight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 05/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Viper vs The Lone Wolf*

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

This looks like it could be a really solid show, hopefully the tag divisions gets at least a bit of air time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Return of Rusev? :rusevyes Tuesday Night Mahal will be glorious.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm all for a Rusev title reign.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ru-Ru returns :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was from Jersey. Where is SDL happening?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm optimistic about today's show.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder about to show AJ who really runs this show. 
SD finally worth watching.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SD updated opening (without Cena, Kane or Rusev)...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

How is Kevin Owens taking over the Highlight Reel? How is a face GM allowing a heel to take over something that belongs to a face? Makes zero sense.

Looking forward to SDL overall and I do want to see the Mahal vs. Styles match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Show doesn't look that great, and if Styles loses to Mahal just LOL


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Christian Cage returns tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuesday Night Mahal is imminent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

When is Jericho getting back?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Let's go 'A' show, RAW SUCKS!:cheer*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Indy Killer Orton :bow


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Show doesn't look that great, and if Styles loses to Mahal just LOL


Could see Mahal winning due to interference.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we go.. Fuckery or an actual show? STAY TUNED!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Time for another Nakamura promo without him wrestling... I'm going to call him Brock Jr. They might as well make him a Paul Heyman Guy and have Heyman do his promos for him.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Mahal best not win with that lame ass looking finisher that he has


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, this is about to be Jinder's best match of his career.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Music fucked up there?

SD intro music and KO's music?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ/KO has MOTY contender written all over it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Highlight reel mannnnn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kevin Owens Highlight Reel :lol

KO using Jericho's ever and again :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens! The fat face of America. :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn it Kevin, leave the memories alone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loving this KO, forgot how great he was.. His UC title reign was really bad..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The face that runs the place :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

P1!
:dance
:woo:mark:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kevin Owens still riding on the coat tails of his Jericho feud is the Sh---------- 










it!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ is the best


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD threads are always dead.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, does a feud between AJ Styles and Kevin Owens really need a USA vs. The World thing to go with it?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Jinder myroids in the house


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arch heel Jinder. :bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I give Jinder some credit, his intensity is fire.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's roid man!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This American/anti-American thing is so annoying. KO and AJ doesn't need this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Maharaja was booked for the first Kevin Owens' Highlight Reel :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, it's the Meharaja.
:sleep


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The REAL face of Smackdown! Mr. Jinder!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The One Billy Gunn and Ted DiBiase Jr. are not pleased with Jinder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought that would be the main event


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jinder quoted Gandhi, and they want me to boo him afterwards?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jinder looks like a star, and carries himself like one. Refreshing in this era.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gotta love Jinder's loud whisper promo! Woot woot!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder stole the segment. roud


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought that would be the main event


 Orton and Corbin will probably close.

I wish they kept both feuds away from one another, they'd be better off that way.

Less matches, more promos and angles.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

redban said:


> Jinder quoted Gandhi, and they want me to boo him afterwards?


You do realize Gandhi was an outspoken racist?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

When I tune in to watch wrestling I'm not looking for a linguistics course.

:shockedpunk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This American/anti-American thing is so annoying. KO and AJ doesn't need this.


Exactly. Besides being an overly played out gimmick in all of pro-wrestling. It comes off forced and shoe horned into things for the sake of shoe horning it in..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought that would be the main event


Could mean a quick screwy finish leading to a tag match or something later in the night.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't even like Owens on the mic that much anymore. He just says generic stuff in slow motion, he needs more to stink his teeth into.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nolo King said:


> redban said:
> 
> 
> > Jinder quoted Gandhi, and they want me to boo him afterwards?
> ...


He wrote against blacks when he was younger (1884-1906), probably because he was a product of the British empire. He would change his views once he got older (see his autobiography, written in the 1920s or 1930s).

His later views deserve more attention.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ has won over the women and kids :hmmm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ has won over the women and kids :hmmm


He is the face the runs the place (literally now)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ was beaten by Ellsworth 3 times, I wouldn't be surprised if Jinder beats him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know Mahal all the acne on your back doesn't help your case that u don't do roids....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Could mean a quick screwy finish leading to a tag match or something later in the night.


Could see that. Can't see any of these two taking a loss right before Backlash.


Btw, fuck these commercials!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty good match so far, goes to show not all matches have to be spotty to be good.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice to see AJ getting some offense on Mahal. WWE's trying to make the midcard guys seem more relevant, kudos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder quoting Gandhi and by extension Eminem about losing yourself was amazing.:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder's traps are huge.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seems like AJ is over selling... I wonder if he was told to really put Jinder over tonight.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jinder kinda needs to win the title. If Randy wins, who can he possibly feud with? I want a fresh champ..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sell :banderas


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Good solid opener to the show here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not even AJ can get a good match from Jinder fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, best Jinder match of his career :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

oh shit son


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The One and Only? Dream Street?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty good match.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Jinder has pinned Orton and Styles 2 weeks ina row :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never in my wildest dreams could I ever see Jinder pinning AJ :lol

Pretty solid match though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Even if Jinder doesn't beat Randy, the guy still has a future as a main-eventer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bow CLEAN ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder beating AJ.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well that was boring


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> Jinder kinda needs to win the title. If Randy wins, who can he possibly feud with? I want a fresh champ..


Randy vs Aj at SummerSlam please


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think AJ will sell the leg for Backlash, KO will win at Backlash because of it.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

How does Jinder have randomly have fans? Dude is the definition of bland.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Jinder looks weak by winning due to this basic heel maneuver.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Jinder is flying to the top. BIG WIN!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol Only 11 pages? The WWE is dead


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy gonna bury some more younger talent tonight.....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. The repeated "United States Of America Championship".. I hope this is only a one night play on words because of Kevin Owens segment and not a new cringe way WWE are forcing a new name for an old belt down our throats.. Because reasons.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Double interference in the match... WWE is scraping the bottom of the barrel with that one.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

redban said:


> He wrote against blacks when he was younger (1884-1906), probably because he was a product of the British empire. He would change his views once he got older (see his autobiography, written in the 1920s or 1930s).
> 
> His later views deserve more attention.


Will do.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That Fozzy song though wens3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Takeover card looks better than Backlash tbh.

Would rather see the likes of Roode, Hideo, AoP and DIY on the main roster, but nah, son in law wants to play promoter at the expense of the actual product.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The next takeover looks great. But to be fair, it's always great regardless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eehh, how can being hit with the title on the back of the leg can hurt? To the face I get it, to the back of the leg I don't


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Takeover card looks better than Backlash tbh.
> 
> Would rather see the likes of Roode, Hideo, AoP and DIY on the main roster, but nah, son in law wants to play promoter at the expense of the actual product.


I just can't get over the fact Roode is 40! I wonder if WWE told him the same thing they told Joe, that he was going to more than likely just be an enhancement talent in NXT and not get a call up to the main roster?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> The next takeover looks great. But to be fair, it's always great regardless.


 Imagine if you had those matches added to Backlash, the PPV would be stacked..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think I might be done watching already the product just doesn't interest me anymore.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Strategize said:


> How does Jinder have randomly have fans? Dude is the definition of bland.


:eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feed Brock to Jinder. :mark :vince$


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Jinder has now pinned Sami Zayn (twice), Randy Orton, and now AJ Styles all in a month. They’re trying their hardest to make him look like a legit threat but they really haven’t done anything to make me care about Orton vs. Mahal itself.

Although I’m looking forward to a few things at Backlash, right now I’m much more hyped for Takeover Chicago.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Those tits on Jinder ... fpalm

Whoever still claims he isn't juiced, need to get their brain examined.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I just can't get over the fact Roode is 40! I wonder if WWE told him the same thing they told Joe, that he was going to more than likely just be an enhancement talent in NXT and not get a call up to the main roster?


 Don't get me wrong, Mahal is been alright. But it's a fucking joke he's in the main event while the likes of Roode, Hideo, Drew, Andres and Black are in NXT.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Eehh, how can being hit with the title on the back of the leg can hurt? To the face I get it, to the back of the leg I don't


The belt weighs "20 pounds", swing that hard enough and it will hurt no matter where you hit them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Lana getting the Emillina treatment.. No1Currs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana's theme is actually.........Pretty good.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Enough Lana vignettes. Just put her on TV already.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lana though


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I just can't get over the fact Roode is 40! I wonder if WWE told him the same thing they told Joe, that he was going to more than likely just be an enhancement talent in NXT and not get a call up to the main roster?


Besides needing a new finisher, a guy like Roode should have never been sent to NXT in the 1st place.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh, this Lana stuff makes me cringe hard each time...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm turning this off. Breezango is cringeworthy


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God I love these two :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chimel on the door :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breeze looking like Hogan. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Takeover card looks better than Backlash tbh.
> 
> Would rather see the likes of Roode, Hideo, AoP and DIY on the main roster, but nah, son in law wants to play promoter at the expense of the actual product.


Implying that AoP and Itami are not just as bland as Jinder


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fashion Files pretty great this week,


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Implying that AoP and Itami are not just as bland as Jinder


 I enjoy them :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Freeze Frame!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The indy shooter himself :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is this shit for real?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THAT fucking freeze frame :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Freeze Frame!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God I hate Renees mom haircut.. She looks awful


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Renee has different hair everytime i see her, can ya just pick one and stick with it for a bit?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man, SD haven't built a single match for Backlash well at all.

Learn to tell stories you dumb fucks. You're better off not watching these shows and just tuning into watch the matches on PPV. That's only if you enjoy ring work too, certainly won't get anything from the weekly shows.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They look like male strippers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Blondie more over than Boreton :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Breezango is awesome. They got that "Zoolander-esqe" thing down perfectly :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not that he is currently huge or anything but kudos to Breeze for noticeably working on those previously toothpick triceps. Not a good look for an athlete when you were outsized by Stephanie Mcmahon


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Renee needs to go back to the shorter hair


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Man SD haven't built a single match for Backlash well at all.
> 
> Learn to tell stories you dumb fucks.


dat road dogg influence


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Implying that AoP and Itami are not just as bland as Jinder


Difference AOP has been presented as monsters and Itami can produce a great match.

Jinder up until a month ago was treated like a loser and at best, IMO, he’s an average performer overall.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Renee needs to go back to the shorter hair


There hasn't been a truer comment


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Man SD haven't built a single match for Backlash well at all.
> 
> Learn to tell stories you dumb fucks. You're better off not watching these shows and just tuning into watch the matches on PPV. That's only if you enjoy ring work too, certainly won't get anything from the weekly shows.


the problem is they are overlapping feuds. It's just all mingled together and makes a mess. Why have Jinder who is wrestling Orton involved in AJ and KO? Use a different guy for that, that isn't apart of their own feud. It's just wasteful, and inefficient. It's like they know they only have two hours so they are just doing whatever they can to get guys air time even if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Fashion Police are hilarious lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> dat road dogg influence


 It's like they're not even trying to tell interesting stories anymore.

Two foreigner feuds for both your title feuds fpalm, they've bombed both in typical fashion as well :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> God I hate Renees mom haircut.. She looks awful


I thought she was pretty hot with the short haircut. Whatever she's going for now is just, IDK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> God I hate Renees mom haircut.. She looks awful


Pretend she's a MILF.:draper2


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol at people saying Renee should have shorter hair. Probably all jealous women.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

The best way Renee should wear her hair... is in my lap.

:cena5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Backlash deserves to do poorly.

Horrible build for all the matches and a weak ass card.

I really couldn't give a damn about any of the matches on the card, including AJ's... definitely not resubbing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I enjoy them :draper2


Aren't you the guy who complains about Balor being small, bland, with no promo skills, injury prone and overrated in the ring?

Itami is all of that, but worse. Talk about irony


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Renee's always been meh at best, pretty funny though she got more of a pop than Orton in that backstage segment


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Everything the Colons do that doesn't involve executing a wrestling maneuver, they're giving about 12%.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How lazy are WWE tho? They used to actually do fun stuff outside of the arena. Now they just find pictures of a police department on Google, hit zoom on Movie Maker and dress a lame room up to look like an office. 

It's so fucking boring now. How is anyone supposed to get over on either of these shows?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulling for Breezango, even though I love new attitude Usos.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Aren't you the guy who complains about Balor being small, bland, with no promo skills, injury prone and overrated in the ring?
> 
> Itami is all of that, but worse. Talk about irony


 I enjoy watching Hideo wrestle and he has great precense. I'm not saying he should main event, but he'd be a fantastic addition to the SD mid to upper card.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Usos got a mic. About damn time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heel Uso's low key the best thing on SD.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Usos LMAO


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Last week the Uso's were talking about the Breezango backs, and now they are talking about prison... (insert drop the soap joke here)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel Usos fucking kill it on the mic.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

These promos from the Usos lately have been great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These Usos scare me. . Usos!:mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uso's wilin out again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The USOS ruined their great promo reusing it so much.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Uso's are awesome. Never thought I would ever say that in a while...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why do you need a fucking contract signing for a 6 man tag match that no one gives a shit about? :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Gun to head for this Uso promo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Breezango WWE's version of Benson and Stabler :booklel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's face it, Breezango would be the Usos bitches in a real penitenciary


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I understood about 20% of that promo. Hold the mic closer to your mouth, jesus.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"The Uso penitentiary is nearing. get ready pretty boys"

jeez JBL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please turn, Becky and be the Alpha Heel on SDL. :becky


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Did Jinder beat Fucking Styles? Yeah Via Interferrence through Owens. But Damn if someone told you a month ago Jinder would beat Styles on SD Live. Heading into main eventing a ppv for the WWE title. You would think they are mad. Or maybe its WWE who are mad, or drunk..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why do you need a fucking contract signing for a 6 man tag match that no one gives a shit about? :lol


It has the best story of all the matches on the card.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Heel Usos are like a gorgeous sunrise peaking over a mountain.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Did Jinder beat Fucking Styles? Yeah Via Interferrence through Owens. But Damn if someone told you a month ago Jinder would beat Styles on SD Live. Heading into main eventing a ppv for the WWE title. You would think they are mad. Or maybe its WWE who are mad, or drunk..


 The Jinder stuff isn't entertaining any more either. I was optimistic about it but he isn't even getting heat anymore... Leave him out of matches and give him angles...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane's theme has to be one of the most underrated themes in wwe history :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Was the AJ/Jinder match any good ?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How is it possible to be bored 40 minutes into a Wrestling Show?

They hit all the wrong buttons with that Shakeup shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it fair to say both shows are really crap now?

SD has been on the slide since the Royal Rumble. I'd even say Raw has been superior for the last few months.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Smackdown is just drowning RAW in all its glory!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shane shooting. :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella kada


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Sensei of Sensible, Shane McMahon is here. I bet he's reasonable and doesn't let anything get to him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella looking smoking hot as usual


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Just have the heels interrupt straight away for Christ sake. Easy heat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats to the Celtics.

What have I missed thus far?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Shane. Raw is given its women's division title matches on PPV and SD is having another multi-woman clusterfuck.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Damn, Smackdown is just drowning RAW in all its glory!!


That's pretty normal, tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky!:homer


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

You don't need to introduce them one at a time like childs


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

JC00 said:


> lol Shane. Raw is given its women's division title matches on PPV and SD is having another multi-woman clusterfuck.


It's because SD is only 2 hours. They are doing whatever they can to just get as much air time as possible out of the talent. They don't have as long to tell their story.

... at least now SD isn't full of RAW highlights taking up half the show anymore.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope we see Mojo Rawley soon


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit I missed AJ vs The Maharaja!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Naomi is a typical WWE Champion. All flash, no substance.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> lol Shane. Raw is given its women's division title matches on PPV and SD is having another multi-woman clusterfuck.


They had a title match in the 2nd week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At any point in Tamina's career will there ever be a time where shes not standing there silent with her thumbs in her jacket pockets with no expression as someones backup?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yo if Becky eats the pin on Sunday the meltdown will be glorious


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yo what has Natalya done to her face?


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Becky needs to turn heel!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Natalya got a facejob and it's terrible.

She was pretty before... now she's looking jacked up like Janet Jackson/Lil' Kim.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ellsworth gives god tier facial reactions :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Little poon squad!:mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Snatch you bald" has to be the dumbest fucking saying I've legit ever heard, like I cringe every time she says it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe i'm not hip with the times but is that dumb catchphrase "I'ma snatch you bald?" actually a thing or just some dumb shit Naomi came up with?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Her Highness :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why did they have to go there with women and hair pulling in fights?... Might as well go back to calling them Divas if they are going to do that shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Feel the Royal Fire lol!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lewdog1976 said:


> It's because SD is only 2 hours. They are doing whatever they can to just get as much air time as possible out of the talent. They don't have as long to tell their story.
> 
> ... at least now SD isn't full of RAW highlights taking up half the show anymore.


SD gave us two and at one point three women's storylines at the same time from Sept to March.


Alexa/Becky & Nikki/Carmella

then

Alexa/Becky & Natalya/Nikki

then

Alexa/Naomi, Becky/Mickey and Nikki/Natalya


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wouldn't a better heel stable have been Charlotte, Natalya and Tamina, all second generation legacy type stable?

Carmella too damn hot to be a heel.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Why Becky always wears terrible clothes?

It doesn't help her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The kid can take care of himself :mark: :mark:

Becky wants the big hog :sodone


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Royal Glow Fire.. Damn....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ellsworth is just riding out the rest of the contract.. WWE literally has nothing for him


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is DUH gonna be his thing? lol!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I enjoy watching Hideo wrestle and he has great precense. I'm not saying he should main event, but he'd be a fantastic addition to the SD mid to upper card.


Like I said before: "Irony"

To each their own I guess, I can't even watch Hideo being a player in 205 Live, much less an upper midcarder in SD, I never seen him having any kind of presence, and much less a memorable match in NXT, like not even 1, probably his best match was last week and put a lot of that on Roddy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ellsworth shooting fire :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky must have seen Ellsworth's leaks. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Like I said before: "Irony"
> 
> To each their own I guess, I can't even watch Hideo even being a player in 205 Live, much less an upper midcarder in SD, I never seen him having any kind of presence, and much less a memorable match in NXT, like not even 1, probably his best match was last week and put a lot of that on Roddy.


 Presence and intensity.

He has it :draper2


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

"Duh!"

:tripsscust


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

After watching that segment, the should change the stipulation and the winner of the match should be awarded a decent nose-job.

So much cheap nose-jobs there...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Charlotte should of called Nattie out for achieving more in 2 years than she has in 8.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Therapy said:


> Ellsworth is just riding out the rest of the contract.. WWE literally has nothing for him


A great position really. He can make more money than he would have ever made at first on the indies. And then when his WWE run ends he can go back to the indies and book himself as a former WWE star, as well as conventions and get more money than he would have too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Carmella please go back to ur NXT gear


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This PPV screams filler...

Jinder isn't beating Orton, and after tonight, it's almost certain AJ isn't beating KO either.

Watch Backlash if you want to see Nakamura's debut match on the main roster.

Rest of the card includes a women's 6 man tag with zero stakes and Uso's v Breezango (best feud on the show).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Like I said before: "Irony"
> 
> To each their own I guess, I can't even watch Hideo even being a player in 205 Live, much less an upper midcarder in SD, I never seen him having any kind of presence, and much less a memorable match in NXT, like not even 1, probably his best match was last week and put a lot of that on Roddy.


Agreed, Hideo since coming to NXT years ago has been "meh" for me. He hasn't done sh*t, no memorable match, he seems void of any charisma on top of never being healthy. I know he was great as KENTA but he hasn't translated well at all.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wouldn't a better heel stable have been Charlotte, Natalya and Tamina, all second generation legacy type stable?
> 
> Carmella too damn hot to be a heel.


Carmella also too damn annoying to be a face.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Now we need a new emoji of Ellsworth saying "Duh!" It's so stupid, it would work great!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jinder Mahal was in Three Man Band :lmao

I like to remind myself of that every once in a while for a good laugh. This is 1995 levels of shit, I mean yeah, they're pushing a new guy... but it's Jinder Mahal. Like, fuck, come on.

I suppose Mabel's push was good because he was a new guy, too? Fuck that garbage. 

A push isn't just automatically a great thing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

How was AJ vs. The Maharaja ?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wouldn't a better heel stable have been Charlotte, Natalya and Tamina, all second generation legacy type stable?
> 
> Carmella too damn hot to be a heel.


Carmellas dad was a wwe jobber and enhancement talent in the 80s.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How was AJ vs. The Maharaja ?


 It was alright, nothing great.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Agreed, Hideo since coming to NXT years ago has been "meh" for me. He hasn't done sh*t, no memorable match, he seems void of any charisma on top of never being healthy. I know he was great as KENTA but he hasn't translated well at all.


To be fair, he hasnt exactly been on the roster for a very long time. Although he debuted in 2015, from 2015 till now, he has been on the injury list for 90% of the time. Pretty hard to be memorable when so much of NxT has past and u are on the injury list.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Is Nak on tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The best part of this match is that Becky ain't jobbing. :becky


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why are people worried about Renee's hair? She looks good either way. Her hair doesn't stop her from doing her job lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ready for some Handsome RuRu


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Carmella also too damn annoying to be a face.


She was over as a face and overall personality period in NXT. Had he stayed down there, she would still be a bigger star than Ember, Iconic, Liv, Aliyah, and Cross. She was getting a reaction unlike them and over. They took her, Nia, and Alexa as well because they were all over


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I missed AJ vs Mahal, I know Mahal won but how, it was clean?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

OMG. They're actually giving this boring ass match a commercial break.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm ready for some Handsome RuRu


Dang I forgot about the boi!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

jesus this is bad



Really really bad


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> To be fair, he hasnt exactly been on the roster for a very long time. Although he debuted in 2015, from 2015 till now, he has been on the injury list for 90% of the time. Pretty hard to be memorable when so much of NxT has past and u are on the injury list.


Even when he's been healthy he's been a bore is what I'm saying, his biggest asset is his ring work yet hasn't had any memorable matches (and he's had some decent opponents when healthy). Whenever he was healthy he failed to do anything of note.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I missed AJ vs Mahal, I know Mahal won but how, it was clean?


Nope.. Owens interfered..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Charlotte better boot Ellsworth straight in the face at backlash.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

two segments for this match? oof


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev and Orton-Corbin left.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Naomi has really come into her own with her Feel The Glow gimmick. I'm proud of her! She's been a great champion in my opinion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How was AJ vs. The Maharaja ?


It was a match, nothing special, AJ works his butt off trying, but Jinder is helpless at this point, Sunday's match will be a struggle for Randy, for Jinder and, above all, for the people watching it.



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> To be fair, he hasnt exactly been on the roster for a very long time. Although *he debuted in 2015*, from 2015 till now, he has been on the injury list for 90% of the time. Pretty hard to be memorable when so much of NxT has past and u are on the injury list.


He debuted in 2014, feuding with the Ascension


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match couldn't be any worse if they tried...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck, forgot about Nakamura...

How are they going to fit that all in 30 minutes :lol

30 minutes to fit in Nakamura-Ziggler, Rusev and Corbin-Orton.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ellsworth is really living the dream, almost an entire year on WWE, he has been on national TV for many months, once his run is over he will milk it on the indies like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It was a match, nothing special, AJ works his butt off trying, but Jinder is helpless at this point, Sunday's match will be a struggle for Randy, for Jinder and,* above all, for the people watching it*.


In Chicago of all places :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

END THIS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This women's segment/match is taking way too long. What the hell.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This match couldn't be any worse if they tried...


 More dabbing :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Carmella is hot as hell but so cringeworthy lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This show needs more Nak, Zayn, Tye, Ruru


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Carmella is talking too fucking much.. She isn't even trying to hide her telling Naomi instructions


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sometimes i forget Tye Dillinger is on SDL, why they've yet to do anything with him amazes me, dude has had like 2 matches and no feud and sometimes gets left off SDL all together. Jesus give him a feud already and start building him up better, fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella's booty looking a lil bigger :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Ellsworth is really living the dream, almost an entire year on WWE, he has been on national TV for many months, once his run is over he will milk it on the indies like there's no tomorrow.


Not only that but he gets to travel around with that dime piece Carmella, Lucky fucker lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Everytime I watch Naomi wrestling I remember that Sisqo song "The Thong Song" line:

_"She takes dumps like a truck, truck, truck..."_


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> She was over as a face and overall personality period in NXT. Had he stayed down there, she would still be a bigger star than Ember, Iconic, Liv, Aliyah, and Cross. She was getting a reaction unlike them and over. They took her, Nia, and Alexa as well because they were all over


She was associated with Enzo Amore, where he did most of the talking, Cass did most of the fighting, and Carmella was just their valet who stayed mostly quiet and showed her body. Carmella and Cass were riding Enzo's coat-tails pretty hard in NxT. When she came to the main roster, she flopped pretty hard.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella pins Naomi again :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I've lost count the amount of times Naomi has lost whilst being Champion. No idea why she has the belt.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy crap they just wasted a lot of air time...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally...that's over.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Naomi has been pinned 3 times since Alexa did the job before she moved on to Raw..


Road Dogg: Wins and losses don't matter....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carmella wins. :cheer


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus christ. They can't book babyface champions to save their lives.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Natalya is the worst heel ever, bitch is the nicest person irl and we all see it on Total Divas and on stuff on the Network and is practically every womans grandma in the locker room, talks and post about her cats and is clearly heard telling her opponents good job when they do a move sometimes. I just find it incredibly hard to buy her as a heel, it just comes across really fake and forced.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> She was associated with Enzo Amore, where he did most of the talking, Cass did most of the fighting, and Carmella was just their valet who stayed mostly quiet and showed her body. *Carmella and Cass were riding Enzo's coat-tails pretty hard in NxT*. When she came to the main roster, she flopped pretty hard.


Carmella was still very over after Enzo & Cass went to the Main Roster.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> She was associated with Enzo Amore, where he did most of the talking, Cass did most of the fighting, and Carmella was just their valet who stayed mostly quiet and showed her body. Carmella and Cass were riding Enzo's coat-tails pretty hard in NxT. When she came to the main roster, she flopped pretty hard.


She didn't flop, she was getting a decent reaction for a while, and especially when she was in the fued with Nikki, things have cooled off for her ever since they paired her with Ellsworth and have done nothing with it. Creative fucked her plain and simple.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

29 pages for SD, for a go home show as well :lol

There really is nothing good running in the WWE.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I've lost count the amount of times Naomi has lost whilst being Champion. No idea why she has the belt.


She's been a horrible champion lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lolrolluplol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Sometimes i forget Tye Dillinger is on SDL, why they've yet to do anything with him amazes me, dude has had like 2 matches and no feud and sometimes gets left off SDL all together. Jesus give him a feud already and start building him up better, fuck.


Biggest problem with NxT, they dont allow anyone to grow on the main roster, they build them up in NxT, send them to a way wider audience of the main roster expecting to stay over based off their NxT cred, and once he fails, they replace with NxT experiment #385 and so on.

Plus there isnt much room to do anything on the main roster with some of the old stars and so many of the NxT guys. Bobby Rhoode and people who come after are pretty much fucked since it would be so over diluted.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Natalya is the worst heel ever, bitch is the nicest person irl and we all see it on Total Divas and on stuff on the Network and is practically every womans grandma in the locker room, talks and post about her cats and is clearly heard telling her opponents good job when they do a move sometimes. I just find it incredibly hard to buy her as a heel, it just comes across really fake and forced.


Yeah she was doing horrible in her match last week. She was taking bumps before she was even getting hit with the clotheslines. It was... bad..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Natalya is the worst heel ever, bitch is the nicest person irl and we all see it on Total Divas and on stuff on the Network and is practically every womans grandma in the locker room, talks and post about her cats and is clearly heard telling her opponents good job when they do a move sometimes. I just find it incredibly hard to buy her as a heel, it just comes across really fake and forced.


Meh, she cut a decent heel promo earlier, she's not that bad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> 29 pages for SD, for a go home show as well :lol
> 
> There really is nothing good running in the WWE.



Thats what happens when you push a jobber for the world title lol. I wouldn't even be here or watching right now if I wasn't bored out of my god damn mind haha. This is the first SDL i've watched since Nakamura debuted.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This SD has been the dribbling Shits.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, can't believe Randy/Baron was rumuored for Summerslam. That match may very well put me to sleep..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If I may perv for a moment... I would love to see these ladies in an orgy film. NO TOYS, they can only use what they were born with.

Alexa Bliss
Alicia Fox
Bayley
Becky Lynch
Carmella
Charlotte 
Dana Brooke
Emma
Eva Marie
JoJo
Lana
Maryse
Mickie James
Naomi 
Natalya
Nia Jax
Nikki Bella
Paige
Sasha Banks
Summer Rae
Tamina

Then in a second film where Nia Jax fuggs each woman above with a strap-on which is equipped with a 12incher.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Strategize said:


> Meh, she cut a decent heel promo earlier, she's not that bad.


No its just knowing all i do about her and everything we see from her she just always seems like an overly nice person, we constantly see her mentoring other girls, her reputation is widely known that shes like a mother to most of the women in the back. So when shes trying to "play heel" it just comes across so fake to me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD feels so second rate now.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

AJ as world champ is what held the show together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck must be happy that Carmella is probably the next on line for the SD title since she has pinned Naomi twice in a row. That been said, even you must admitt she has regressed a little bit since being paired up with that fucking chinless Troll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Coming soon??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I seriously miss The New Day. Too entertaining.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Strategize said:


> AJ as world champ is what held the show together.


Styles, Cena & Wyatt.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's Ziggler.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler trollin'!

Bwhahahahaha!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I seriously forgot Nakamura was part of the show... Good job creative fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That ringing actually hurt my ears.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God almighty this show has Nakamura and all he's done since his debut has been his entrance and speak some broken English in segments with Dolph Ziggler, i swear they better fucking do more with him after they get his first match out of the way. If they continue to have him just coming out and talking and only wrestling at ppvs i'm gonna be fucking pissed.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah Yeah Dolph.

Have fun eating yet another pin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Great promo from Ziggler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh shit, Zayn too. 

Forgot he and Corbin were feuding :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good promo from Dolph.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Uber time!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Umm.. Can Ziggler not do math? He's been a WWE employee since 2004


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Ziggler should have his hair like that all the time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I seriously forgot Nakamura was part of the show... Good job creative fpalm


Nakamura and Dillinger have literally done nothing...you think they would want to make these guys stars for SmackDown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Styles, Cena & Wyatt.


And Miz and Ambrose


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolph was so over at certain points. It sucks that either he gets hurt or WWE just doesn't use him right.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Trophies said:


> I seriously miss The New Day. Too entertaining.


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

STFU Sami.... you don't want none of Corbin boi!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck must be happy that Carmella is probably the next on line for the SD title since she has pinned Naomi twice in a row. That been said, even you must admitt she has regressed a little bit since being paired up with that fucking chinless Troll


She was killing it in the Nikki feud, then they paired the two up and he took her mic work fpalm. She's a complete chickensh*t now too, she use to be somewhat aggressive.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny how Zayn had more charisma and was more entertaining as a guy in mask who never spoke than he does now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's this dork Corbin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Ru-Ru is interfering in the main event?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Am I missing something? I thought Rusev was returning tonight?

And where is Mojo Rawley?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never have I yet been so happy to see Corbin arrive.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh Borin Cringebin


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Only WWE would promote an entire PPV around 1 wrestler, and on the go home show not even have Nak make an appearance.. WTF?? fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Boreton really needs new music


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler's promo was fine, Corbin's muy generico.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Nakamura and Dillinger have literally done nothing...you think they would want to make these guys stars for SmackDown


But Nakamura has been treated as a special attraction, in fact the PPV is sold on Nakamura in-ring debut. The other guy is hopeless.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

People actually see Baron as a main eventer? lawls!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Ugh Borin Cringebin


lmfao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny how Zayn had more charisma and was more entertaining as a guy in mask who never spoke than he does now.


Generico was cool & fun, Zayn is lame.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tyler Breeze was awesome tonight. "What in the name of Versace was that?"


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Randy Boreton vs Boring Corbin. Should be a 5 star classic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point i respect Cena more than Orton, at least Cena puts younger guys over here and there. Orton does nothing but pin younger guys, its hard for anyone to get past that Orton ceiling.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Directionless Corbin


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Only WWE would promote an entire PPV around 1 wrestler, and on the go home show not even have Nak make an appearance.. WTF?? fpalm


The company is really a mess, both shows are painful to watch with very little entertainment value.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if there will be chants against Orton, you know for his rant against indies.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Rusev better intervene.. Almost forgot he was supposed to be on this show..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is me hoping Baron do a dive just for the giggles


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

will Baldin' Corbin ever shave that receding ass hairline?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> But Nakamura has been treated as a special attraction, in fact the PPV is sold on Nakamura in-ring debut. The other guy is hopeless.


I would rather see Nakamura as a full time guy on every SmackDown...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Only WWE would promote an entire PPV around 1 wrestler, and on the go home show not even have Nak make an appearance.. WTF?? fpalm


You're so right. Just remember WWE:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> At this point i respect Cena more than Orton, at least Cena puts younger guys over here and there. Orton does nothing but pin younger guys, its hard for anyone to get past that Orton ceiling.


As long as he doesn't let Jinder pin him on Sunday then I can care less.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I wonder if there will be chants against Orton, you know for his rant against indies.


Only from the 40 year old men in Bullet Club shirts


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

over under five headlocks for this match? I will go push.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's just hope Rusev interferes and they make Sunday's match a triple threat


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> People actually see Baron as a main eventer? lawls!


Yeah I think you're right. His background is impressive, but the problem is that he's not charismatic enough to get any reaction from the crowd yet. I just hope he can develop his gimmick to get over with the audience because he does have a lot of tools. 

Maybe he needs a mouthpiece.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> She was associated with Enzo Amore, where he did most of the talking, Cass did most of the fighting, and Carmella was just their valet who stayed mostly quiet and showed her body. Carmella and Cass were riding Enzo's coat-tails pretty hard in NxT. When she came to the main roster, she flopped pretty hard.


Enzo and Cass ruled the world? She chose to not come up with them. She got her own shirt. She got multiple ppv matches. She got wins over Nikki, put in title matches, and got weekly tv time faithfully all on her own. If she flopped, girls like Emma were doa


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Aries v TJP more interesting than anything on SD.

Loving heel TJP, fantastic promo from him :banderas


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh yea didn't Rusev say he was showing up soon?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBKRollins said:


> I would rather see Nakamura as a full time guy on every SmackDown...


Exactly, he's not fucking Brock Lesnar on some special contract deal with limited appearances, he's supposed to be a full time guy yet they're using him as if he's got the same deal Lesnar has or something.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I would care for 205 LIVE if its promotion didn't feature the guys we watch wrestling every week on RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've noticed that Corbin has been jamming to his theme song lately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP :liquor


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Please go back to the regular Talking Smack format or else I'll never watch the show again..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey look it's TJP TJPiping into the TJPing middle of the Main TJPing Event on TJPing Smackdown Live... Well, I am so TJPing glad I didn't go TJP and miss it.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Oh yea didn't Rusev say he was showing up soon?


Pretty sure he said he would show up this week to confront Shane and demand his title shot and respect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corbin for WWE Champion in 2018.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, he's not fucking Brock Lesnar on some special contract deal with limited appearances, he's supposed to be a full time guy yet they're using as if he's got the same deal Lesnar has or something.


Exactly plus Brock Lesnar makes sense as a "special attraction" for PPVs..not Nakamura lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Orton is kinda childish I wonder if he will perform any Bubba Ray trademark move.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbins belly face needs to make a return..


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

borin corbin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda enjoy when Corbin slides out the ring like that. Pretty smooth


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Corbins belly face needs to make a return..


Corbin's belly button dopple ganger.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Alright, that's it.
Orton is boring enough, but with twenty commercial in between, it's the very Definition of sadism.
I'm out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Shane is so awful on Talking Smack, the guy just has no charisma about him, just so dull and awkward, and he doesn't play well off Renee either, Daniel Bryan can't get back soon enough he and Renee have amazing chemistry together.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

FUCK ORTON AND CORBIN!!!

WE WANT RUSEV!!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

You think Rusev is going to show up on Talking Smack instead of SD?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Orton is kinda childish I wonder if he will perform any Bubba Ray trademark move.


RKO*3D Outta Nowhere*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Ziggler, you're incorrect, not "everyone."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Corbins belly face needs to make a return..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear Shane is so awful on Talking Smack, the guy just has no charisma about him, just so dull and awkward, and he doesn't play well off Renee either, Daniel Bryan can't get back soon enough he and Renee have amazing chemistry together.


He coes across really anxious to me.

He never used to be like that, but when i watch him now, i almost get nervous watching how nervous he is.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What about Rusev?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear Shane is so awful on Talking Smack, the guy just has no charisma about him, just so dull and awkward, and he doesn't play well off Renee either, Daniel Bryan can't get back soon enough he and Renee have amazing chemistry together.


While Shane and I, might have different ways of expressing ourselves, to the WWE Universe, I have nothing but the utmost respect for Shane's talent, and his contributions to the WWE. I look forward to seeing what he does this Tuesday, at WWE Talking Smack.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this match is lifeless. WWE sucks.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Enzo and Cass ruled the world? She chose to not come up with them. She got her own shirt. She got multiple ppv matches. She got wins over Nikki, put in title matches, and got weekly tv time faithfully all on her own. If she flopped, girls like Emma were doa


I was talking about NxT, she was with Enzo and Cass was she not. And when she came on the main roster, she might have been popular, but that quickly died because she wasnt very good as a face. Her voice whenever she did the catchphrases was like nails on a chalkboard. She feuded with Nikki who was way more popular than her. It was a great idea that she turned heel.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What about Rusev?


Isn't it obvious?
Jinder will try to fuck Orton, then Rusev will crush.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Im wondering just like everyone else. Where the fuck is RuRu?.. Last week he said he was gonna be here, this week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> will Baldin' Corbin ever shave that receding ass hairline?


As much chance of that as Randy dying that fucking grey hair.....yes Randy we can SEE IT....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Boreton better be careful grabin Baldin's hair like that, he can't afford to lose anymore at this point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I love how they haven't even mentioned Tye vs. English on this show at all


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

3 minutes left...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, that RKO was pretty obvious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Corbin buried with one move


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg you Boreton!

2-0 against Coribn now.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow ... random clean win.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I want Rusev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanted Rusev. Not this scrub.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Decent big man match.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Mahal is having the upperhand on the go home show... mmmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this show has Rusev, Nakamura, and Dillinger and they've yet do anything with any of them, even with this roster being so thin and boring right now. jesus get ur shit together WWE i don't wanna see Randy Boreton main eventing this fucking show he should be in Jericho's role right now just there to put young guys over, except he does the exact opposite..


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> So this show has Rusev, Nakamura, and Dillinger and they've yet do anything with any of them, even with this roster being so thin and boring right now. jesus get ur shit together WWE i don't wanna see Randy Boreton main eventing this fucking show he should be in Jericho's role right now just there to put young guys over, except he does the exact opposite..


And no American Alpha... after they were the best new tag team of the show.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Orton has been mahal'd


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lewdog1976 said:


> And no American Alpha... after they were the best new tag team of the show.


American Alpha has barely been on SmackDown since January


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jinder just Jindered Orton in the back of the neck, Orton looked pissed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Welp, unless WWE pulls a swerve... Boreton retains Sunday.

YAWN.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

welp jinder definitely losing sunday


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lul RuRu gettin the bump


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So this show has Rusev, Nakamura, and Dillinger and they've yet do anything with any of them, even with this roster being so thin and boring right now. jesus get ur shit together WWE i don't wanna see Randy Boreton main eventing this fucking show he should be in Jericho's role right now just there to put young guys over, except he does the exact opposite..


Creative is in the shitter for both shows right now. This was awful.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

didnt' they do that finish for the last like 3 weeks in a row?

seems like it.

Brutal, even worse than RAW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Viper, you can't handle the Indian Snake Charmer.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No Rusev?
:Out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Randy never had the upper hand in this feud, not even once, and I still don't buy Jinder as a legit contender


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I know its popular to shit on Orton, but he isn't exactly old. Orton is 37. he has just been in the WWE for what seems like an eternity.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Another fabulous Smackdown! 10/10


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

And there is your uncreative ending for SD eveyone

No need to try


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

No Rusev!!!:Cry :no :bullshit :JLCsad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL wasn't as good as RAW. No Nak or Rusev was a big letdown.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> Jinder will try to fuck Orton, then Rusev will crush.


This should have happened!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe Orton wins sunday and Rusev after the match attacks Orton setting up their feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Leave it to the WWE to say one thing one week and forget about it the other.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This should have happened!


Proably will at BL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

With all the talent on Smackdown they seamlessly hide 3/4th of them and spotlight almost everyone no one gives a shit about..

WWE is at its worst..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3/10 SD.

No buys for me.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Shame about no Nak. I really liked Dolph's promo tho. The line about him ending Nak's legacy in WWE before it's even began hit home with me.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rusev tweeted he was at the Predators hockey game and that is why he wasn't on Smackdown... to cover creative's asses.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Proably will at BL.


Yeah he could stop Jinder from winning or something. Rusev is cool so I'm ready for him to be back!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Strategize said:


> Shame about no Nak.


I really don't understand what they're trying to pull with him.. He's no Undertaker, Lesnar, Goldberg so making him a special attraction isn't going to fly. 

WWE: _Hey.. Let's promote an entire PPV around Nak and hide him from TV entirely! That'll put asses in the seats!!_


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Viper, you can't handle the Indian Snake Charmer.


:booklel

If they ever do a porno this one line is going to sell the movie


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Road Dogg with that excellent booking! He is going to run this show into the ground :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> :booklel
> 
> If they ever do a porno this one line is going to sell the movie


:lmao WWE After Dark. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Glad I stopped watching. This company is garbage.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Train wreck of a contract signing. Elsworth is lame and the fans have themselves to blame for him being there. Becky talks like a leprechaun who is looking for her pot of gold. Naomi sounds like a hoodrat from the Southside and Charlotte sounds like a robot whose volume goes up and down for no reason and yet they are considered good on the mic. _Snatch you bald_.... really?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864666234922700800


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lmao
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864666234922700800


That's pretty cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> With all the talent on Smackdown they seamlessly hide 3/4th of them and spotlight almost everyone no one gives a shit about..
> 
> WWE is at its worst..


Exactly, Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for the WWE title, Breeze and Fandango are the number 1 contenders for the tag belts, the only belt with a legit contender right now is the US title, which feels more like the world title right now tbh. 

Dillinger is stuck doing jack shit, American Alpha are told every week they have nothing for them, the only way American Alpha can get on the show is if they buy tickets. Nakamura is being treated as a special attraction for some fucking reason and they barely use him.



JDP2016 said:


> Train wreck of a contract signing. Elsworth is lame and the fans have themselves to blame for him being there. Becky talks like a leprechaun who is looking for her pot of gold. Naomi sounds like a hoodrat from the Southside and Charlotte sounds like a robot whose volume goes up and down for no reason and yet they are considered good on the mic. _Snatch you bald_.... really?


Yep, its a fact that Alexa is the only good female talker in WWE right now, no one can really deny that. She may not be the best wrestler of the females but she sure as fuck beats them all in the mic department which is almost more important in WWE.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Train wreck of a contract signing. Elsworth is lame and the fans have themselves to blame for him being there. Becky talks like a leprechaun who is looking for her pot of gold. Naomi sounds like a hoodrat from the Southside and Charlotte sounds like a robot whose volume goes up and down for no reason and yet they are considered good on the mic. _Snatch you bald_.... really?


Wasn't even close to being a train wreck, I hate the whole take your turn, one at a time bullshit however, that shit is a standard WWE cliche.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yep, its a fact that Alexa is the only good female talker in WWE right now, no one can really deny that. She may not be the best wrestler of the females but she sure as fuck beats them all in the mic department which is almost more important in WWE.


Carmella, Becky, and Sasha as a heel can all cut good promos imo


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Breeze and 'Dango are fucking gold! :lmao

Wasn't a fan of Renee's bangs at first but tonight she looks hot as hell. :woolcock

Uso's went from Samoan fruity pebbles to a prison gang. I'm feeling the goosebumps on my body. 

:andre


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Train wreck of a contract signing. Elsworth is lame and the fans have themselves to blame for him being there. Becky talks like a leprechaun who is looking for her pot of gold. Naomi sounds like a hoodrat from the Southside and Charlotte sounds like a robot whose volume goes up and down for no reason and yet they are considered good on the mic. _Snatch you bald_.... really?


I kind of enjoyed the Ellsworth thing. Not for anything he did, really, more for Shane's reaction- "James, I have no idea what you're talking about," in this tone of understated bewilderment. I don't mind Becky at all, but yeah Charlotte and Naomi are terrible on the mic. I don't know how Naomi thinks that's a badass threat. Ripping someone's hair out is a dirty move, yeah? And she's meant to be a face? It's almost like saying, "I'll claw your eyes out," or if she was a dude, "I'm gonna kick you straight in the nuts!"

------

Bit of a dead episode of SD. Having missed most of the main roster shows lately, thought I'd give this one a chance due to it being the go-home edition for Backlash. You wouldn't really know it was the go-home episode with the amount of energy involved.

Probably my favourite thing on the show is the tag title feud. The Fashion Files stuff isn't GREAT, but it's good for a chuckle, and I'm over the moon to see Tyler Breeze finally get a bit of a push and racking up wins. Plus, the Usos are on fire on the mic (caught the UK shows last week and they were a highlight there too). As far as the match at Backlash, give them enough time and they could potentially steal the show.

So, they're using Shinsuke Nakamura as a special attraction? I dunno. He's a bit up there in age, which makes the part-time thing make sense, but considering he hasn't established himself in WWE yet, might be hard for the non-NXT watching casual to buy in. There's a bit of inherent pressure now for Nak to deliver in his main roster debut match, and as great as he can be, I hope he brings it. He seemed to coast a lot in NXT- for my money he was great in the Zayn match, first Roode match at San Antonio and the match with TJP a few weeks ago. He was very good against Balor and Aries. Everything else... was just kinda there IMO.

Jinder is being given every opportunity to deliver, plenty of mic time, ring time with the likes of Sami Zayn and AJ Styles... and he hasn't really shone yet. By contrast, Baron Corbin made the most of his screen time in both the backstage attack on Zayn and the match with Orton.

The Singh brothers are laughably small. Even in a sneak attack, it's not believable that guys that size could knock Orton down. They're like the size of my 10 year old brother.

Anyway, roll on Backlash. I'm obviously not excited about Orton vs. Jinder, but Styles vs. Owens, Zayn vs. Corbin, Ziggler vs. Nakamura and Uso vs. Breezango should all be pretty good


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jinder is still a jobber and shouldn't be anywhere near the main event scene IMO. Orton looks like he couldn't really care less, which is probably understandable given the program he's in again.I'm not jumping on either bandwagon, i just see what i see and i see Jinder as nothing special at all and i don't care how much muscle he puts on. Doesn't suddenly make you a main eventer which great mic skills and ring presence.

I can see why they had Mahal go over AJ a week before the PPV. Yeah it's shit, but it wasn't clean and the booking called for it TBH. Even though AJ shouldn't be in that position IMO.

Gives me zero hope for the Backlash main event too.

Bring back Rusev, pls.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Apart fromt the Jinder crap i thought it was decent. 
Glad Charlotte is still focused on getting that title from the walking glowstick. 

Rusev can't be back soon enough though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought SD was ok this week.

Randy vs Corbin was a bit dull mainly cos I just really hate Corbin :lol

Jinder is still meh, I'm not hyped for Jinder vs Randy AT ALL.

WWE have done a good job at making me support AJ Styles lol. Still not a gigantic fan, but I'm rooting for him in the US title match now.

Liked the women's stuff, I loled at "and especially HER!" to Ellsworth lmao :lmao


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

what in Versace's name am i even wearing?! Breezango segments really the best comedy ive seen on WWE in a long time


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it just me or does Jinder hold the mic way too far away and you can barely hear him? Like I could hear individual people in the crowd over his voice on the PA.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell has happened to Smackdown? It's been awful lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Main event should have been captioned The Legend Killer vs. The Ratings Killer.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Just when I thought I couldn't hate Naomi any more, she fuckin DABS!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dear WWE please keep live mics away from Naomi....

From a Concerned WWE Fan


----------

